
SpaceX Rocket to Fire Hewlett Packard Supercomputer into Orbit - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-11/spacex-rocket-to-fire-hewlett-packard-supercomputer-into-orbit
======
Boothroid
Best place for it?

